# 20 week scan measurements (even if you're in second tri)..



## Serene123

I just wanted to compare with some people?
They've always said my baby is small, I really don't believe them.

*20+2 measurements*
BPD: 44.0mm
FL: 30.0mm
HC: 164.0mm
AC: 129.0mm
EFW: 258.0g
Cerebellum: 19.0mm

Anyone else?


----------



## Vickie

I don't have my measurements, they never gave me the numbers. The tech did mention that my baby was big, a few days ahead of what the OB said, which didn't surprise me.


----------



## Louisa K

Here's mine at *22 weeks + 3 days *(had my scan a bit late) so don't compare our results because you know how much they grow each week, but I thought I'd post em up anyhoooooo!

BPD: 54.4mm
FL:36.2mm
HC: 188.8mm
AC: 162.1mm
EFW: 422g
Cerebellum: 22.9mm


----------



## Serene123

I always thought she'd be small as me and my OH are small. Well, I'm not so small now, but regularly I am. When they said she was small I believed them. Now she feels oh so huge!


----------



## Serene123

Louisa K said:


> Here's mine at *22 weeks + 3 days *(had my scan a bit late) so don't compare our results because you know how much they grow each week, but I thought I'd post em up anyhoooooo!
> 
> BPD: 54.4mm
> FL:36.2mm
> HC: 188.8mm
> AC: 162.1mm
> EFW: 422g
> Cerebellum: 22.9mm


Jesus christ when I read that I thought you meant that was at 20+3.. :rofl: I thought her stomach was overly tiny!


----------



## Louisa K

Nooooooo 22 weeks !! lol I thought it might scare you so thats why I made it bold !! lol


----------



## Serene123

:rofl: I did freak out for a second. I've always worried about her stomach being so much smaller than her head though. Even at 26 weeks her head was measuring 3cm bigger than her stomach


----------



## x-amy-x

had my scan at 21 weeks and 5 days. My measurements were..


BPD: 50.0 mm
FL: 37.0 mm
HC: 197.0 mm
AC: 177.0 mm
EFW: 494.0g


have no idea whether this is big/small or normal, my sonographer was very brief.

xxx


----------



## Louisa K

Don't worry to much, Im sure they would have told you if it was an issue, it would be good if some more results were posted up so you can compare though..


----------



## fifi83

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> I just wanted to compare with some people?
> They've always said my baby is small, I really don't believe them.
> 
> *20+2 measurements*
> BPD: 44.0mm
> FL: 30.0mm
> HC: 164.0mm
> AC: 129.0mm
> EFW: 258.0g
> Cerebellum: 19.0mm
> 
> Anyone else?

Only measurements i got was today at 20 weeks + 5

FL 34.7mm
HC 184.7mm

Dont really under stand them :dohh: What do they all stand for, I can kind of work some out like is FL fetal length? but then 34.7mm wouldnt that be really small like 3.47 cm? prob sounded very thick here :rofl:

Is my baby big then?


----------



## bigbelly2

this was yesterday:

bpd 54.0mm
fl 38.0mm
hc 199.0mm
16.8 cm crown to rump length....

not sure on the rest

h x


----------



## Serene123

FL is femur length, the top of their leg :rofl: From thigh to knee.


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Mine was also at 22+3:

BPD - 59.0mm
FL - 40.0mm
HC - 202.6mm
AC - 171.2mm
EFW - 512g
Cerebellum - 23.7mm

But I had a scan yesterday and shes grown massivly her EFW is now 1467g. So trebled in a just weeks or so.


----------



## fifi83

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> FL is femur length, the top of their leg :rofl: From thigh to knee.

How thick am i :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Serene123

My babies FL was only 44.0mm at my 26 week (4D) scan :|


----------



## Serene123

fifi83 said:


> How thick am i :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I only know because I saw her measuring it. :rofl: I thought it was foot length previously. :blush: I told everyone she had huge feet!


----------



## Louisa K

wow my baby was to skinny at 22 weeks :(

He's fattened up a bit now..

<<< look at those cheekas...


----------



## Serene123

If we're getting started on our babies cheeks, look at mine!! :rofl:


----------



## Serene123

https://www.baby2see.com/medical/charts.html

Averages. Looks like she is small. I guess I'd be more worried if she was abnormally large.


----------



## lynz

mine 20+4

fl 33.6mm
hc 183mm
abdomen c 162mm


----------



## Gemz

These measurements were taken at 20 W + 1 D. I haven't a clue what they mean though :dohh:

BPD 45.8 mm
HC 174.5 mm
AC 142.6 mm
FL 29.4 mm

Hope this helps. Maybe someone can explain them to me :rofl:


----------



## Gemz

Actually, I think the above may have been at 19 W + 6 D.


----------



## Serene123

Gemz said:


> These measurements were taken at 20 W + 1 D. I haven't a clue what they mean though :dohh:
> 
> BPD 45.8 mm
> HC 174.5 mm
> AC 142.6 mm
> FL 29.4 mm
> 
> Hope this helps. Maybe someone can explain them to me :rofl:


BPD is Biperial Diameter or something along those lines. It's the width of the brain, I think?! Not sure, or an expert. I'm sure google could tell you though.

HC is Head Circumference.

AC is Abdominal Circumference.

FL is Femur Length.

Thanks for your reply :)


----------



## x-amy-x

my HC seems larger than average by quite a bit... she's gonna hurt on the way out ... the sonographer today said she had chubby cheeks 

xxx


----------



## Serene123

If you compare my ones head to her belly her head is alot larger..


----------



## x-amy-x

i'm sure they'll both come out just fine :-D

i shall not frett


----------



## sonny

My 20+2 meaurements......

BPD 51
FL 33
HC 181
AC 162
Liquor 68

hope this helps


----------



## bigbelly2

alteasdale said:


> my HC seems larger than average by quite a bit... she's gonna hurt on the way out ... the sonographer today said she had chubby cheeks
> 
> xxx

but chubby cheeks are sooooooooooooo cute 

h xx


----------



## Linzi

Louisa K said:


> Here's mine at *22 weeks + 3 days *(had my scan a bit late) so don't compare our results because you know how much they grow each week, but I thought I'd post em up anyhoooooo!
> 
> BPD: 54.4mm
> FL:36.2mm
> HC: 188.8mm
> AC: 162.1mm
> EFW: 422g
> Cerebellum: 22.9mm

I had mine done at 22+3 too...

AC - 159 mm
HC - 204 mm
FL - 37 mm
BPD - 53 mm

Apparently he has a big head. Doh :dohh:

xxx


----------



## lesleybean3

Louisa K said:


> Here's mine at *22 weeks + 3 days *(had my scan a bit late) so don't compare our results because you know how much they grow each week, but I thought I'd post em up anyhoooooo!
> 
> BPD: 54.4mm
> FL:36.2mm
> HC: 188.8mm
> AC: 162.1mm
> EFW: 422g
> Cerebellum: 22.9mm

I had mine done early at 19w + 4 days

BPD: 45.0mm
FL: 32.2mm
HC: 169.1mm
AC: 156.9mm

At this hospital they have centile charts at the bottom and on both the AC and FL they are on the top line.. Big belly and long legs i think lol Just like his dad! :headspin:


----------



## Serene123

I'm hoping my LO isn't as skinny as daddy and I'm not going to be pushing out a bag of bones. :(


----------



## fifi83

Me too, my oh is so skinny im jelous :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Serene123

She's going to be skinny (I think, as me and my OH both are small framed ect). He's boney as hell though! I don't want a boney baby. Sounds painful!


----------



## fifi83

:rofl: does sound painful. My oh is a bag of bones too, im usally a size 10-12, jack was 8lb 6 when he was born............ so if she goes for my side she will be 9lb odd :rofl:


----------



## Serene123

Girls are naturally smaller. You keep thinking that!! It may just keep you going. :rofl:


----------



## 19Sarah87

Hey my measurments were 
Bpd 48mm
Hc 183mm
Fl 33mm 
Ac 162mm


----------



## lesleybean3

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> Girls are naturally smaller. You keep thinking that!! It may just keep you going. :rofl:

Lol I was measured yesterday and am measuring nearly 4 weeks more.. She said "Do you normally have big babies" I was scared!! My 1st Luke was 9lb 3 and my 2nd Eve was 8lb 3 but was induced at 38 weeks with her, this one looks like a 10lb one :rofl:


----------



## Serene123

Oh gosh! I'd be crapping myself. I'm measuring spot on now. Thank the lord!


----------



## Louisa K

Thats great news Toria !! :)


----------



## lesleybean3

Hopefully ill have a quick labour like the other 2 and not feel it... No such luck :rofl:


----------



## totti

hi these are mine dont no what they mean i was 20+5 but they said everything was normal.
BPD:47.0mm
HC:178.0mm
TCD:20.0mm
FL:32.0mm
AC:156.0mm
HC/AC:1.14
Brain
Va:8.0mm
Vp:7.0mm
Hem:22.0mm


----------



## toseland13

i didnt get EFW :wacko:

HC - 175
AC - 158
FL - 34
BPD - 47
HC/AC - 1.11

For those who dont know (as i didnt) these r wot they stand for:

HC - Head circumference
AC - Abdominal circumference
FL - Femur Length

thats all i know lol im guessing EFW is estimated fetal weight?

:hugs:


----------



## Pregnancy-No1

20 weeks measurements:

BPD - 46.9mm
AC - 140mm
FL - 33.4mm
EFW - 323g


----------



## amber062499

BPD-49mm
HC-189mm
AC-156mm
FEM-37mm

EGA-20weeks6days
WT-380GMS


----------



## Vickie

old thread :lol: Toria's baby is over a year old now :D


----------



## Rach276

Wooo very old thread! From scan to gorgeous little girl x


----------



## Serene123

:rofl: Noooway!


----------



## Pregnancy-No1

whoops :dohh: didn't notice... :blush:

hahaha... what was the end result at birth.... small baby?


----------



## Serene123

She was 2 weeks late and 6lb 15oz which I think is quite small for so late lol! x


----------



## xxEMZxx

Here are my measurements at 20+5:

HC: 183.4 mm
AC: 156.4 mm
FL: 34.6 mm
Est. Fetal Weight: 378g/13ozs


----------



## Mervs Mum

Ooooold thread! :D


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Mervs Mum said:


> Ooooold thread! :D

Indeed :lol: I think threads should have an "expiry date" :lol: xx


----------



## Serene123

Nah... It's not really something that goes out of date, the measurments are still reasurring x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

True, it's just confusing when a really old post gets bumped xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

I thought that Toria was back in the 2nd or 3rd tri for a second when I saw it :dohh:


----------



## Serene123

:rofl: I wish.........


----------



## Mervs Mum

It might have been a microwave pregnancy....:lol:


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: where did you find this thread? its really really old :rofl:


----------



## Serene123

I posted it on a thread asking about measurements


----------



## ambaby

had my scan at 21 weeks 3 days and FL was 33.4mm. The chromosomes test were normal.
The doctor mentioned something about the baby might be small.
I'm just worried...
Please any advice...


----------



## Windmills

This is a really really old thread, the OP's daughter is nearly 2! Maybe try posting a new thread in third tri for advice? :hugs:


----------



## saraxx

My Measurement were: 

BPD: 47.0 mm
FL: 30.0 mm
HC: 165.0 mm
AC: 137.0 mm


----------



## lilbumpblue

My measurements were:-

BPD: 48.0 mm
FL: 32.0 mm
HC: 172.0 mm
AC: 162.0 mm

This was exactly 20 week stage :) x


----------

